# Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

Just thought I'd share some pics of the A6 I'm graduating into from my A4. It's a 2000 4.2 Quattro tip with H&R Coilovers, 19" A8L wheels and I'm loving the blue leather








Rich


----------



## CTA43.0 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (RichPugh)*

Very nice love those rims with the lowerd ride!!


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (RichPugh)*

Very nice.congratiolations


----------



## 1998Audia-A6 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (silver96)*

those rims are sweet, lucky S.O.B.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (1998Audia-A6)*

Haha... thanks a lot guys


----------



## TurboBmaNN (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (RichPugh)*

saw it for sale here on the 'tex.. congrats on a great looking ride!


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (TurboBmaNN)*

Where was it for sale? It belonged to a friend of mine but I never knew he had it for sale on Vortex...


----------



## ..BigSkizzy.. (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (RichPugh)*

congrats rich that thing is hott!!!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (RichPugh)*

I love A6's Ambiente Atmosphere blue leather.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (RichPugh)*

I just drove a few A6 V8s this week. What are the regular trouble spots (if any) to look for? Nothing will throw me off, I'v owned multiple A2 GTIs and Corrados.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (2A6RVevetS)*

Seeing as I'm doing this maintenance right now on it, do watch out for waterpump impeller wheels shearing off the pump spline. I'm doin a waterpump, timing belt, serp belt, tensioners, rollers and a thermostat all together to cover me for a while. Other than that, the control arms wear just like any other quattro and any other issues are covered on http://www.audiworld.com . Good luck!
Rich


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (RichPugh)*

the A8L wheesl look REALLY good on your A6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Buying a 4.2Q... just sharing some pics (VWRulez)*

Thanks a lot


----------

